# Can Ping but cannot connect to LAN computer



## sakumar79 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi,
   I have a small network with a few computers my dad and I have purchased over the years. There is one XP machine, a Win2k machine and a couple of Win9x machines. When I had only Win9x machines in LAN, I had no problem, but now, I am facing strange problem - When I switch the machines on, they are able to connect to each other, but after a while, the XP and the 2k machine have trouble seeing each other. I am able to ping each other, but using network neighbourhood does not work. Any idea what to do? Also, are there any tools (commands, software, etc) that i can use based on pinging type commands that can transfer files between the two?

Thanks in advance,
Arun


----------



## digen (Jan 23, 2005)

Its pretty obvious from your post that you are having problems with only the XP & Win2k machine.

Try finding them from search,well this will be a temprorary soln.
Start>Find>Computer name

Here mapping the shared resources as network drive may help.


```
net use x: \\remote computername\shared folder name
```

Here "x" is the drive letter on your  local computer.Mapping as a network drive will create a drive under my computer with the remote pc's shared resources.


----------



## djmykey (Jan 23, 2005)

First of all since u say that the comps r bought since a long time r u sure that all the lan cards r of the same speed if no then dude ur in trouble cozi if the lan cards r not of same speed then the comps have some problem in seeing each other they dont even ping each other. The other things u can check out is workgruop settings n all but if the lan cards r of diff speeds theres nothing u can do but buy same speed lan cards (preferrably the speed of ur hub/switch).


----------



## alib_i (Jan 23, 2005)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> When I switch the machines on, they are able to connect to each other, but after a while, the XP and the 2k machine have trouble seeing each other.


The way u've posted the problem .. it seems to me that initially the machines open shared files of other pcs normally, but after some time the xp and 2k machins cause problems.
If this is so ..
then i think u dont have ServicePack1 on winxp.
its a known problem in winxp that when u try to open other pc using "\\computername", the windows explorer hangs.
the problem usually disappears when u install SP1

-----
alibi


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi guys,
   Thanx for the replies...
1. Digen Verma: The problem does appear to lie in the WinXP and Win2k systems, but mapping network connections does not work
2. DJMYKEY: I dont think the cards are the problem. They are all 10/100 Ethernet cards.... 
3. Alibi: You have understood my query correctly. However, I have installed SP2 for WinXP and SP4 for Win2k. Also, the computer is not hanging; only looks for a minute and then gives error message.

Also, if u guys can help me find software for using ping to transfer files also, I will be glad... Will FTP or SSH help? Both have servers and clients available free. I can install either and call them whenever I have the problem...

Thanks in advance,
Arun


----------



## digen (Jan 25, 2005)

> Also, if u guys can help me find software for using ping to transfer files also, I will be glad... Will FTP or SSH help? Both have servers and clients available free. I can install either and call them whenever I have the problem...



Ping is not used for file transfer dude.Its a part of ICMP protocol used for the detection of remote hosts,in simple words it checks for the existence of your computer in a lan/wan.

You may like to try a software like UltraVNC.Though I'm not sure as to whether it supports multiple remote connections to/from a server.


----------

